# Draft Winners / Losers



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Which teams are the biggest winners and losers of this year's draft ? Who made the most out of the picks they had ?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the Bucks really made the most out of their picks. Brandon Jennings was the 5th point guard selected, and I really believe he's the second maybe third best PG prospect in the draft. Fantastic pick for them, finally a draft pick that the fan's can be excited about. Also snagging Jodie Meeks in the second round was brilliant. I really dislike Michale Redd, and I think Meeks is more than capable of someday becoming the heir apparent to the SG spot.

The Kings really impressed me as well. Tyreke is the only other point guard, outside of Rubio, I'd possibly rank ahead of Jennings. Coming away with Evans and Casspi in the first round is very solid. Also, landing Brockman in the second is pretty brilliant.

Also, the Thunder did a pretty stand up job in my book. I really didn't think Harden fit anywhere, outside of the Thunder. He is going to be a good piece for them, and will surely take over the SG spot in the near future. Also, coming away with BJ Mullens late in the first was great. They now have a legit prospect at every single position, and that should make their fans mouth water.

I think that the Spurs get the best bang for their buck, however. Landing Blair in the second round is an absolute steal. I said he was going to be a bust because I thought he'd be drafted 13-16. However, being able to get him with the 37th pick is phenomenal. Jack McClinton will be a nice addition to their squad as well, they desperately needed a 3 baller.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

OKC drafted two guys who could possibly start for them this year at some point. That has to be considered a very good thing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Houston was the biggest winner. 

Cleveland the biggest loser.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

San Antonio's draft got a 10/10 by yahoo an the only A+ given out by ESPN. With the trade for Jefferson, the drafting of Blair and McClinton with two second round picks, and the news that Gist will be coming over this year; It's been a great week to be a Spurs fan.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Memphis had a pretty solid draft IMO. Landed the best big man according to most, nice athletic tweener in Carroll and a man amongst boys in Sam Young. Awesome group of players to come in and fill roles around an already young and talented team as they all progress.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Winnes
Spurs- Drafted a starter with a second rounder. Got an awsome bench scorer in Mclinton. He should fit in well with George Hill. 

Raptors- What a logical pick. I love how they just went for it. I don't think derozan will be a superstar scorer, but he might turn out to be a great SF like Igoudala. 

Hawks- Teague has superstar potential and fits in great there. I can't believe the got him at 17. 

Suns- Earl Clark at 14. I can't believe they got a player like this. Potential and can also fit in well right away. If they do get curry, wright, and biedrinch for stat, they will be "rebuilt". I can see curry really being a star on the suns with nash and their current coach. 

Loosers 

TWolves- The fact is they thought the kings would take rubio they would take evans, then things turned out differently and they got pie in the face. I love how they are saying that rubio and flynn will play together. A 5'11 PG and a softy euro. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Sixers- I like holliday on any team but this. Two words: BOOOOO - RIIIIIIING

Thunder- I actually like Harden. BJ Mullins might be a good project. Kevin Durant is one of my favorite Players, so is Russell Westbrook. So why do I think they will be picking top 5 next year. I'm not convinced harden will be a great fit. I am convinced BJ Mullins will be terrible next year. They should have taken Evans and traded the pick with Dallas for something proven instead of another rookie who is the biggest project in the draft. I know they want to build a core because its hard to get free agents to go there but come on.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> San Antonio's draft got a 10/10 by yahoo an the only A+ given out by ESPN. With the trade for Jefferson, the drafting of Blair and McClinton with two second round picks, and the news that Gist will be coming over this year; It's been a great week to be a Spurs fan.


Definitely, the Spurs needed more rotation players who can make an impact and I think Blair can give you 10-15 energetic and hard fought minutes every night. I liked McClinton in college, but he will struggle to make the team. Even though he is a great shooter, he is rather one-dimensional and one outstanding ability is not enough to crack the rotation on a contender.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

croco said:


> Definitely, the Spurs needed more rotation players who can make an impact and I think Blair can give you 10-15 energetic and hard fought minutes every night. I liked McClinton in college, but he will struggle to make the team. Even though he is a great shooter, he is rather one-dimensional and one outstanding ability is not enough to crack the rotation on a contender.


Spurs GM seems to think McClinton will make the team this year. Also mentions that he'd like to see what he and Hill can do on the floor at the same time.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

croco said:


> Definitely, the Spurs needed more rotation players who can make an impact and I think Blair can give you 10-15 energetic and hard fought minutes every night. I liked McClinton in college, but he will struggle to make the team. Even though he is a great shooter, he is rather one-dimensional and one outstanding ability is not enough to crack the rotation on a contender.


You are wrong. If you watched mclinton at miami (ACC=top level competition) you would know he has a great shot at making the spurs. He is a gamer and a perfect option off the bench to score. Especially when they have hill to guard the other teams 2.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

mo76 said:


> You are wrong. If you watched mclinton at miami (ACC=top level competition) you would know he has a great shot at making the spurs. He is a gamer and a perfect option off the bench to score. Especially when they have hill to guard the other teams 2.


How many 6'0 spot-up shooters are in the NBA right now ?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

croco said:


> How many 6'0 spot-up shooters are in the NBA right now ?


Well, assuming steph curry cracks some teams roster I would say atleast 1.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'd say the Mavericks are losers in this draft with several players on the board that could contribute do our backcourt or frontcourt depth they end up with a Euro project point. Thought we were in win now mode. If that's not the case we should have kept Harris.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Well, assuming steph curry cracks some teams roster I would say atleast 1.


Curry is two inches taller than him and a far better playmaker.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Spurs had a good draft but its not a hands down winner like some are making it out to be. Mcclinton is a second round pick in most drafts, including this one. Every doctor flagged Blair's knees as worrisome, the Spurs were just willing to take a risk on him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McClinton is meh to me, but... he has a chance to stick as a specialist. I would rather have him as my third string point guard than Jacque Vaughn that's for sure. I think Utah had a great draft. Maynor and Suton will make the team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Knicks also had a good draft. Hill and Douglas will have impact in the league. As for suton, man I am not seeing it. He's not a better player than Paul Davis and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suton can contribute as much as Jarron Collins did IMO. Suton would be a 5-8 minute a night player.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

croco said:


> Curry is two inches taller than him and a far better playmaker.


 
Curry is 6'1, mclinton is 6'1. If they stood next to eachother mclinton would be taller.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

stevemc said:


> I'd say the Mavericks are losers in this draft with several players on the board that could contribute do our backcourt or frontcourt depth they end up with a Euro project point. Thought we were in win now mode. If that's not the case we should have kept Harris.


 
I think the euro project point looks pretty skilled actually. (look him up on utube.) Sick pullup J. He has insane measurables and might be on harris;s level in a couple years. Good aquisition imo.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm a big guy ACC guy so I watched McClinton a lot in college. I'm not sold on him as a pro prospect. He's as one dimensional as it gets, really. He's nowhere near Curry in terms of passing, play making and finishing off the dribble. McClinton can shoot, that's about it. Although I will give him this, someone said he's just a spot up shooter, that's not true. He can shoot off the dribble and easily has NBA 3-point range and beyond. At best he's Eddie House, at worst he's Anthony Roberson. Very quick release, so he could make the team and find a niche on a team like the Spurs, wouldn't be the house on it though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Curry is 6'1, mclinton is 6'1. If they stood next to eachother mclinton would be taller.


No, he is not: http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

croco said:


> No, he is not: http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/


 
Ok, Curry must have grown. I watched some of the combine and mclinton looked bigger than curry. They both have similar standing reaches. I'm not going to argue about stuff that is in black and white anymore. I'm just going to say McLinton has adequate size to come of the bench and score. He was a good wingspan and is built pretty solid. And it's not like he is a spot up shooter like stever kerr or something. He can shoot off the dribble and is athletic.

I don't know why you are bashing mclinton. It's the spurs, everything they touch turns to gold. Chances are you will be eating crow.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

McClinton has a great chance to make the team, and but I think he's going to have to improve his PG skills a bit. He has adequate size and strength to play the PG spot. He is a fantastic shooter with sick range, I find it hard to believe the Spurs won't be able to find a spot for him. Especially if Pop's finds a way to improve his defensive ability whatsoever.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I am really happy with the Hawks pick of Teague. I was a little disappointed on draft night that they didn't go with Maynor, but Teague is more of a scorer and if Bibby leaves they will need that.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

mo76 said:


> I think the euro project point looks pretty skilled actually. (look him up on utube.) Sick pullup J. He has insane measurables and might be on harris;s level in a couple years. Good aquisition imo.


I actually like the kid as a player from what I've seen and read but still doesn't make sense yet. Maybe it will here in a few weeks when we find out what's happening with Kidd, Stackhouse and Dampier. My obvious concern would be the window for our current team is only a few more years while Beaubois could be that many years away from being what we need him to be. :whoknows:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I am not sure their was a big loser in this draft. I think that the big winner could be Milwaukee if Jennings actually listens to Skiles.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> ... if Jennings actually listens to Skiles.


this will be interesting. One thing for sure that it's not going to be easy for Jennings.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

croco said:


> How many 6'0 spot-up shooters are in the NBA right now ?


Eddie House?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Still only summer league, but if you listen to what Thorpe has been saying, OKC might be heading for the playoffs. The team's got some talented young guys, even Livingston seems to be heading back to his old ways.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Winners: Grizzlies, Thunder, Spurs,

Losers: Wolves


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

So far (not counting the trades that went down on draft night)

Winners:
Kings... I believe that Evans will actually compete for ROY
Bucks... Jennings and Meeks will both contribute
Mavs and Spurs got some guys that can play

Losers:
Grizzlies... Thabeet is a bust
Suns... Clark is a bust


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thabeet has actually looked good defensively, even showed some flashes of offense. Clark is out with back spasms, so what are you basing your opinion on?

A lot of teams who picked in the second round got some very good talent.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Losers:
> Grizzlies... Thabeet is a bust
> Suns... Clark is a bust


LMAO at writing guys' careers off after two summer league games, especially when Thabeet (haven't seen Clark play yet) has clearly shown he'll be effective in the pros.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Never liked either one of those 2... not really to do with summer league (since Clark hasnt played yet)

The only thing i based in my post is Jennings summer league play since I havent really watched him play much for the past year and before than only in HS


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Meeks can play


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

if his shooting is on. Jennings is also legit.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Even though we can't take much from summer league, Thabeet looked like garbage when I saw him play.


----------

